
Openai model that can generate working code from comments - sharemywin
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/gnk306/openai_model_that_can_generate_working_code_from/
======
sharemywin
Here's a video of the demo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZSFNUT6iY8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZSFNUT6iY8)

------
qubex
/* Operating System */

